# Give me those pictures!



## AndrewFromSoCal (Jan 1, 2007)

I've been pretty bored lately, thinking of new stickers to make, when I realized: I've never seen a multi-layered vinyl dart sticker anywhere. Therefore, I will vector one.

That's where you come in, lovely DendroBoardians. I need a picture of a frog, preferrably oriented nose down, showing mostly it's back. Any species will do, the more the better. If I can actually get it down to where I can get something workable, maybe i'll be able to send you some sticks of your frog!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## uespe1018 (Apr 10, 2007)

Like that azureus pic. Nice!


----------



## AndrewFromSoCal (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice, we're off to the right start..

But don't stop! Keep 'em commin' guys. Let's see some more back patterns if possible, too!


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

I have TONS of pictures! :lol: 









How about a belly!


----------



## AndrewFromSoCal (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice, thanks guys. Hopefully I can start drawing tonight!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I've got a lot, I tried to pick the best ones of the backs of my frogs... 
























































































there. Sorry some are a little blurry. Oh well...


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Nose down? As an a birdseye view picture? Legs extended or tucked in?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

nose down

that limits it quite a bit, they always seem to be climbing up when I take a pic


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

Good god doc that is a stunning pic #3 from the top any froglet's 8)


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Hers a larger pic of that earlier photo.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

*took a few today*

Here are a few:


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

Shawn, those frogs are AMAZING! Are they intermedius or fantasticus?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## imitator83 (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow, nice pics, Antone. I especially love the last one: a bit of the best of both the frog and plant worlds, at least in my opinion. Nice Solartes, too. Thanks,
Scott


----------



## toshio (Aug 5, 2005)

I painting this for wallpaper use.
hope you like it.


----------



## warwickd (Sep 21, 2007)

what are the plants in those pics? the out of focus viney one in the first pic, the two smaller ones emerging from the leaf litter in the 2nd and the friggin cool one in the third? That last one is awesome.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

*A few more...*


----------



## AndrewFromSoCal (Jan 1, 2007)

Good job on the pictures guys, i'm working on it.

It's midterm week, so my graphics time has been drastically reduced because of studying, but don't lose faith! It will get done eventually!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

warwickd - While I'm not entirely sure what the blurry vine is I *DO* know what the other two plants are! Both are jewel orchids, the first one being _Ludisia discolor _'nigrescens', the second being _Macodes petola_.

Make sure to show us works in progress! I've got some vector type PDFs, so I'd like to see someone else have a go at them too.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

warwikd, The blurry vine in the first pic is some type of Columnea. I haven't gotten a 100% ID on it so don't have a name. It may be C. microphylla.


----------



## wimpy (Dec 14, 2006)

Antone, what are those plants behind the orchid in the second Imi pic?


----------



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

If you want to save time vectoring you should check out this site....you can upload bitmaps and it will vector it in seconds. Then you can download a .EPS or .SVG or .PNG It takes a little playing with but otherwise will save you hours and hours of pen tooling.

Developed by the smart guys at stanford.

Vector Magic


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Conman3880 said:


> Shawn, those frogs are AMAZING! Are they intermedius or fantasticus?


C

those are intermedius. I've just gotten that group with the stripping to breed as of late....

the blue legged ones breed fairly well

and thanks

S


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

dont think ive seen any of these yet


----------



## Amphiman (Nov 8, 2007)




----------

